# Guy gets scammed and a video by person who did it



## wizehop (Feb 24, 2016)

Fuck hackers are getting ballzy as fuuuck these days. There isn't much to this one but I though it was kind of funny...


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 24, 2016)

Somebody needs their ass whooped.

...then have their Internet cut.

People who do this shit eventually get caught (this greedy little fuck certainly won't until the feds bust in his front door). 
When everything is said and done, the judge won't let him even look at a computer unless it is part of a lesson at school.

The thing that will make that little boy the saddest is that he won't have any more titty porn until 18.


----------



## Tude (Feb 24, 2016)

wow - what a little prick!


----------



## OstrichJockey (Feb 24, 2016)

Matt should send this to people when he bans them.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 24, 2016)

any info on how THIS person was able to pull off any kind of scam would be great. because obviously if this pre teen is scamming a hundred bucks theres gotta be a way i can like get a free trip to the moon or something.


----------



## MarsOrScars (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol, this kid isn't very bright. There's a soccer plaque on the wall in his bedroom behind him with his name on it.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 24, 2016)

MarsOrScars said:


> Lol, this kid isn't very bright. There's a soccer plaque on the wall in his bedroom behind him with his name on it.



Speaking of plaque, that little fucker needs to be brought to the dentist asap.


----------



## Alley Dredd (Feb 24, 2016)

I think that shit is fuckin stupid, and really fuckin skantless. That shit could be put to really great use, but instead that Shit just goes to waste.


----------



## Alley Dredd (Feb 24, 2016)

The same with dirty cops lol


----------



## Jet Jaguar (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey I saw this on reddit yesterday and as far as I've read he was scammed out of a $100 virtual item in an online game. 


Please do not confuse this with "hacking" or "cracking" or anything like that, these terms are used as synonyms online when they are not. The easiest I can describe the differences are;

Hacking: "playfully" and "cleverly" exploring the limits of software and what is possible with it. (In the truest sense completely non-malicious)

Cracking: Seeking vulnerabilities in software (50/50 malicious/non-malicious use. read more google "black hats vs white hats"

Scripting: Mostly used by children and people who cannot code themselves. They find already written cracks distributed on the internet, download and run them [likely to contain malware by the person writing the crack, so the "script kiddy" as they're known become infected also] to attempt to inject things through software vulnerabilities like key-loggers, and other malicious software to their desired target. (most often malicious)

The kid in the video is absolutely neither of the first two. And the chances of him even being the 3rd is extremely unlikely. 

As someone who has played the game (Counter-Strike) since it's original mod release in 1999, the company that runs the game has made it extremely difficult to be scammed. You have to essentially give the person the item, click a bunch of "I understand I'm not getting anything back for this item and could very well get scammed". Once you're done clicking boxes acknowledging the fact that you can get scammed. You get an e-mail notification asking a second time if you're 100% sure you want to make the trade. (fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me)

So I have a feeling they were "friends" and the guy trusted the little kid too much. There are hundreds and hundreds of cases like this, the only reason this one is blowing up in popularity is because of the video sent afterwards by a 10 year old. 

Here's a reddit thread about it (I don't think it's the original thread)

https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/47aixa/guy_got_scammed_for_100_then_received_a_video_by/


----------



## wizehop (Feb 24, 2016)

Come to think of it, I do tend to talk to a lot of my good friends that way on a regular basis


----------



## MarsOrScars (Feb 24, 2016)

7xMichael said:


> Speaking of plaque, that little fucker needs to be brought to the dentist asap.



No, no. He gets to the dentist. His diet just consists soley of Mountain Dew and cheetos.


----------



## TMG51 (Feb 24, 2016)

Jet Jaguar said:


> Hey I saw this on reddit yesterday and as far as I've read he was scammed out of a $100 virtual item in an online game.
> 
> 
> Please do not confuse this with "hacking" or "cracking" or anything like that, these terms are used as synonyms online when they are not. The easiest I can describe the differences are;
> ...



I was figuring it was probably something more like this but I hadn't looked into it. People always want to jump to the most alarming conclusion. Thanks for the clarification.

Incidentally I've been away from CS so long I didn't know people were paying money for items.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 24, 2016)

TMG51 said:


> Incidentally I've been away from CS so long I didn't know people were paying money for items.



yeah, it's getting pretty fucking retarded. i'm sick of seeing ads for CS:GO skins everywhere.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 24, 2016)

TMG51 said:


> ...People always want to jump to the most alarming conclusion.



It really isn't a jump when turd boy says he just scammed somebody in the clip.


----------



## Jet Jaguar (Feb 24, 2016)

TMG51 said:


> I was figuring it was probably something more like this but I hadn't looked into it. People always want to jump to the most alarming conclusion. Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> Incidentally I've been away from CS so long I didn't know people were paying money for items.



Yeah I started playing in 1.0 beta when my uncle showed me "this crazy cool half life mod!"

In the recent version they went a similar route as Team Fortress 2 with cosmetic gun skins that you can purchase with steam "money". It's silly but it doesn't effect the core game at least.


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Feb 25, 2016)

Either he got scammed, or he was just seeking attention all along. Either way, he sounds like a girl! Hell, this site can use $100 right about now. That would be another month or two of web hosting!


----------

